# NSW: 04/08 North Head



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

What? North Head? Fish?

Great report Bertros. Two Kingies in a session means good times regardless of the size. Those Maorays put contorsionists to shame. Nasty temperament too. Crazy scary evil looking monsters .. that deserve to live. Well done on the slow release.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Very good variety Matt in one ripper session. I take it the Sambos are not nearly as good on the palate as Kingy's or Snaps.

And that Moray?  Sounds like fun. :shock: Don't they have fearsome teeth?

All up, how far would you have pedalled ?

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Great session, great trip report and your ceviche recipe sounds like one that I would actually enjoy eating (normally they don't interest me at all).


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Great report as usual Matt! Glad to hear you get amongst the fish too and you must be pretty pleased with a keeper kingy!

Was there much of a current running there? We were off longy (report coming later) and it was pushing south fairly hard. With the SW wind blowing us the opposite direction it was tough going. I couldn't help but think it was a good day to be fishing in the lee of the cliffs!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report Matt.
That is about as good as a mixed bag gets around here.
Try the salmon as ceviche. Very good. I do 3 hrs in lemon juice and then add coconut cream for an hour.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Unreal report and congrats on so many levels: PB keeper kingy, releasing the snaps, eel capture and superb fanging to top it off!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Good work and you are a braver man than I in attempting to free that eel out on the kayak. I congratulate your patience and dedication!


----------

